# Sticky  Video Help



## hankster

Below are some videos that may help you when working on small engines.


----------



## hankster

*Installing a piston in a cylinder*

Here I show how to compress the ring using a small screwdriver when you install a piston in a cylinder.


----------



## hankster

*Checking Spark*

Here I show checking spark with a gap type spark detector. I show that you should pull the engine over many times to make sure you have a good spark. In this example, the spark was intermittent and the unit required an ignition module change.


----------



## hankster

*Replacing Recoil Rope on a Poulan/Craftsman 25cc Horizonal Shaft Blower*

Video showing changing the starter rope on a new style Poulan/Craftsman 25cc Horizonal shaft blower. Approx. 10:45 long.






Need parts? Get 'em at http://www.searspartsdirect.com


----------

